# Water Bottle or bowl?



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I spoke with my breeder today and he suggested using a water bottle instead of a bowl. I already bought his ceramic bowls and just wondered what everyone thought on this. Is a water bottle really necessary? Just curious.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

We use bowls


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

We use a bowl too!!

I think some people use water bottles as then the water doesnt get in there beard, we havent really had any issues with this?

If your breeder is using a water bottle at the moment your pup might be used to this? Im not sure!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I use water bottles. For me they are necessary; keeps Kelly's beard from getting wet. I saw a major improvement in her beard stains after using them 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I always use bowls. They also make something called a dry face bowl that has a smaller opening so the entire face doesn't get wet. But usually the regular bowls are fine. It's good to use bottled water too.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bailey came water bottle trained and I still can't get him off the bottle! I have some nice Bayou bowls to keep the face dry, but Bailey thinks water bowls are to play in.

The plus with a bottle is that they do keep the face dry. That's why so many show breeders use them plus it makes traveling to shows easier.

This is what I use for Bailey:

One Piece Pet Dog Cat Water Food Stand Blue Plastic Bottle Feeder Dish Bowl D20 | eBay


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Are the water bottles made of plastic. I thought we were to use stainless or glass


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

When we first brought Bella home, she used a bottle. We have transitioned her to a bowl and she does just fine with it.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

I've only used stainless bowls for Oakley.


----------



## huff1472 (Jan 12, 2013)

I use a stand and a glass Lixit water bottle for Lexi! I am wondering if I should order a 2nd stand for baby Belle? I plan to keep them separated at first because my Lexi may be a bit too rough with her? I got my stand from Mr. Foo Shihtzu! It is very sturdy and comes in black or white. We have the white. It came with a plastic bottle, but I got online and found the glass 32oz Lixit bottle and it works with the stand too!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi also came trained to use a bottle. I think it was great. Keeps the face dry and the water clean. However, my other two were used to drinking from a bowl and MiMi quickly followed suit and quit using the bottle. 

The reason we are advised not to use plastic bowls is because bacteria can grow quickly in a plastic bowl. I don't think that holds true with a plastic bottle, since it is closed and stays clean.

In your case, I would definitely try keeping Boo on the bottle.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't think that there is anything wrong per se with bowl but I personally prefer the bottle for various reasons. The bottle keeps the water clean from any dust and also it keeps the beard clean. Also, it's easier to carry water around for your dogs when you are out as well if they are trained to use the bottle. Here is the water bottle I carry around when we are out. Amazon.com: Guardian Gear Stainless Steel Dog Water Bottle, 16-Ounce, Red: Pet Supplies

As for the water bottle at home, I have the glass water bottle Lixit that huff1472 described as well as the plastic water bottle that Lady's mom has. They are both great.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We have never had a problem with staining and we use bowls. Since Christmas we are using the Bayou dry face bowl.....thanks again to our secret Santa, Lynn, aka Lacie's mom.:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

Found these adorable little wooden stands for the water bottles...kinda high-end pricy, but very cute!!

PAWS Creations | Pet Water Bottle Stands & Raised Food Stands


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

When I got Milo he had been using a bottle but knew how to use a bowl too. He hasn't used the bottle in years now. I felt he wouldn't get enough water from it.


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Teddy came to me water bottled trained but within the 2nd week of him being home, he started having constipation..and I soon as I switch him over to a ceramic bowl, his bowels got normal again. Poor baby was getting dehydrated bc the water bottle nozzle only drips out a few drops of water each time. I used the glass super pet water bottle from Petsmart. I would love it if the nozzle dispensed more water for Teddy!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Khloee started on a water bowl, and then I intorduced the water bottle...and now the water bowl never gets used. I still keep both out just in case, but the water in the bowl literally never get drank unless we are at a my parents or a place with no water bottle access. 

I will say, I love it! Khloee is a messy drinker, and would have a soaked beard from the bowl. Bottle keeps her nice an dry


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I want to buy a bottle just to see Maddie's reaction! She drinks from a bowl and doesn't really have any stains. She doesn't like getting her face wet though!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Never hurts to try right :thumbsup: When you get the bottle, try smearing some PB or Cream Cheese on it. It helps them get the concept of "oh wow, I lick...and water comes out!" :blink:



Madeleinesmommy said:


> I want to buy a bottle just to see Maddie's reaction! She drinks from a bowl and doesn't really have any stains. She doesn't like getting her face wet though!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Gongjoo said:


> Never hurts to try right :thumbsup: When you get the bottle, try smearing some PB or Cream Cheese on it. It helps them get the concept of "oh wow, I lick...and water comes out!" :blink:


Whenever she is thirsty and the water just isn't cold enough for her, she finds a way to get into the bathroom and jumps in the tub because she knows water comes from there!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Stainless bowls For Yogi****


----------

